# Tree fell, please recommend chainsaw



## livemusic (Apr 12, 2012)

A large mulberry tree fell due to rain-saturated ground. I loved that old tree. It's actually a double trunk tree, each trunk at its max is maybe 2.5' diameter. I don't know what it would cost to get somebody to cut it up and haul it away. Actually, I'd like to cut it up and I could use it as firewood. Suffice to say, it might cost, say, $300.

Instead, I was thinking of buying a chainsaw and cut it myself. I've used a chainsaw a few times, was raised on a farm/ranch. But my brother has had at least two chainsaws and they have always given trouble. I think one was Craftsman, one is Poulan. Wondering what I should buy. I like to buy used stuff when I can, I wonder if I could find a decent one. Any tips on what to buy?

Trees die on this 1.2 acres from time to time, have dozens of large trees. In fact, I have two dead ones now. Although, I wouldn't cut them myself, I'd need a pro to fell them in the right direction.

Bottom line, it just seems that tree work has gotten over-priced around here and I thought I'd get a chainsaw for the amount of money to pay someone. Any model you recommend or other advice?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Many craftsman saws are made by poulan however I have a craftsman and a poulan saw and both are good saws but if you really want a great saw look at husqvarna or stihl both are top of the line and there are plenty of good used ones out threr


----------



## Moabman (Apr 12, 2012)

I love my Tanaka Chainsaw. Its Japanese built not a China product like most department store stuff, so its very high quality and the price is good to.


----------



## livemusic (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't know anything about chain saws. If, for general use, one should buy this or that and not buy this or that, haha. (Size/power/brand.)


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Buy from the local dealer with the best reputation.


----------



## stevecorio (Apr 19, 2012)

Remember you get what you pay for. also don't go out and buy a saw that you cant handle for example i am 5-10 125 lbs soaking wet and if i where to use my pioneer for more than 5 minutes or more than dropping a large tree i will be done for the day so i have a husqy 435 with an 18" bar. weighs about 10 pounds and a very powerfull x-torqe 41cc engine (also remember power is relative as its no 3120xp/ ms880) I can cut all day and come home and play with the kids for a few hours before bed since the saw is matched to my frame. There is nothing more dangerous than operating a chainsaw while fatiuged and with anything less than 110% concentration. a relative small good saw with an 18-20" bar is going to be below $450 such as a husky 445 455 or 460 or a stihl MS290. If that price is still higher than you would like to spend there ar still other CHEAPER options just don't post NEW CHAINSAW WON'T START!


----------



## *AL* (Mar 30, 2012)

I had a very, very similar situation with a large forked oak tree, each with ~ a 2 1/2' base. I received a quote of $600 for each tree, a total of $1,200!!!!! Talk about a rip-off!

With only an old 16" Homelite Super EZStart saw and at the age of 69, and with one of the trees close to & leaning toward the house, I decided it was too much for me to take on. I found a husband & wife team that took both trees down, chipped the branches, cut the tree into 16" lengths, stacked the wood, hauled off the chips & repaired the ground damage. They did all this for a "quiet" $700!!! I gave them a $50 tip & felt really good that the money was spent wisely.

As for you, if you have these large trees to take down and others as well in the future, and you're not afraid of hard work, then I would get an 18" saw from a local Stihl or Husqvana dealer. Describe your application, ask about any used saws in great condition that he would stand behind, and go with his recommendation. I would also recommend a spare chain blade, a couple of wedges and & 6-8lb sledge hammer to control the fall if you think it'll gets dicey.

Good luck!


----------



## aboyupthestreetlawncare (Feb 9, 2013)

Stihl! The best saw you can buy. You pay a little extra but in the long run you will end up saving money because those things last!


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

For the amount of cutting you will be doing renting might be a better option. Home owner saws tend to get parked and forgotten about until needed then the fun begins. Renting means proper gas mix and no need to learn maintenance and sharpening.


----------



## sarge (Jan 7, 2013)

Love to hear the brand wars.
Whatever happend to the good ole days when you borrowed a chainsaw and forgot to return it


----------



## MowersGalore (Mar 12, 2013)

My attitude to life is bigger the better and also every guy need a BIG chainsaw 
I just got a Husqvarna 562 Chainsaw and have cut so much wood in the last 2 weeks for our open fire that my girlfriend is thinking of getting a gas heater (she is so sick of stacking wood) 
Also i think it is the best sales video any chainsaw company has every produced Chainsaws | Biggest range & best pricing in Melbourne Geelong
the only thing they could do better is let me use the saw and at close to 15000rpm it sounds awesome


----------



## Midwest Mower Pro (Mar 13, 2013)

The best saws are going to be found at local lawn and garden dealers, not box stores like The home depot or lowes.

Look into Stihl, Redmax, Echo, and Husqvarna saws, but again, NOT the ones from box stores.


----------



## dahermit (Oct 30, 2013)

*A saw relative to its intended use.*

Before you go out a buy a really good saw (read,_ expensive_), like a Stil or Husquavana, consider what use you intend for it. Do you anticipate cutting just this one tree (and keep the saw for occasional use), or are you going to use the saw to cut firewood each year. If you are going to use it frequently, then by all means get a really good one. However, if you just are going to cut-up that tree and only use the saw infrequently and not very much, consider a Poulan Wild Thing. They can usually be found for about $125, have an 18 inch bar and will work good for about one, maybe two seasons of firewood cutting. After that, they are usually junk...I have had six in the last 13 years and finally decided to switch to a Husquvarna which I should have bought in the first place because my usage would make a better saw the logical choice.
It makes no sense to me to get a top of the line, professional chainsaw, when you do not need the quality or want to pay the price for it. Sometimes a cheap, throw-away will do...and save you money.


----------



## dahermit (Oct 30, 2013)

Midwest Mower Pro said:


> The best saws are going to be found at local lawn and garden dealers, not box stores like The home depot or lowes.
> 
> Look into Stihl, Redmax, Echo, and Husqvarna saws, but again, NOT the ones from box stores.


My local Home Depot sells Husqvarna saws...what is the difference between a Husqvarna from Home Depot and a lawn and garden dealer except a lower price?


----------



## OutdoorGuy (Oct 15, 2013)

Like others have said, safety is key when using chainsaws. Although you have used one before, still make sure to take extra precaution. Based on what I have heard from a lot of people, Husqvarna chainsaws are a pretty good choice.


----------



## yardpro (Oct 16, 2013)

It all really depends on how often you plan on using it after this job. If you are going to use this chainsaw frequently, I would fork out the money and make sure to get something that will last. If not, it doesn't make sense to drop major money on something that will only be used once or twice.


----------



## oneawesomeseabee (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello live. If you can afford it ... hands down ...STIHL is the way to go

Seabee


----------

